# more spam



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Flicking through those books I bought the other day (they arrived today, that was quick!) I saw that you can make contact sheets with a desk lamp. He didn't go into too great a detail, so has anyone got any advice on this? It seems a good idea to me, if it gives ok(ish) results. It did say to use soft paper (not knowing anything about enlarging all I know is what he said there, that it is more forgiving than hard) and not worry too much about the negatives being perfectly flat. To get them flatter you can lay some glass on them but that could introduce dust to the negatives, or pin them down by placing something on the ends of the negative strips. But that is all it said in there.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 12, 2005)

Soft and hard paper?  :scratch:  New one to me...  I would just get a cheap RC paper.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

RC?

This book was printed in 1979.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

I just flicked onto the Jessops site and they grade their b&amp;w paper 0 (extra soft) to 7 (hardest).

http://www.jessops.com/search/intellisearch.cfm?node=349


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> RC?
> 
> This book was printed in 1979.



resin coated.....as opposed to fiber based.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Aha! That I am aware of, kinda.

Any advice on exposure? How long, how close should the lamp be to the sheet etc.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I just flicked onto the Jessops site and they grade their b&amp;w paper 0 (extra soft) to 7 (hardest).
> 
> http://www.jessops.com/search/intellisearch.cfm?node=349



Must be another term for the contrast grade.  I hadn't heard it like that tho.  And they only go up to 5 here.  I think I would just get a variable contrast instead of a graded paper.

For exposure, I am thinking maybe the lamp 2 feet up above the paper, for  like 5 seconds and see how that comes out.  then adjust as necessary.  I dunno there are a lot of factors that could affect it...  I'm just making it up...


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2005)

But is the image going to last?   You'll still want to fix it out, I'm thinking, or your image will fade quickly and your paper will go black.   

Or something.      

Does he go on to tell you how to fix the image for permanence?


----------



## oriecat (Jan 12, 2005)

He would need to develop and fix just like normal!  I think this is just an easy way to get contact sheets before he gets an enlarger...


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

> Does he go on to tell you how to fix the image for permanence?


Nope. It's a book about enlarging though. It's "The Focal Guide to Enlarging". So it covers it all, or should.


Can't I like open the curtains and look at it?


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> > Does he go on to tell you how to fix the image for permanence?
> 
> 
> Nope. It's a book about enlarging though. It's "The Focal Guide to Enlarging". So it covers it all, or should.
> ...



Sure.   Just be sure to post your results here.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

That's good then.

How about flicking the light on and off when I need to read the next step in the book?


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> That's good then.
> 
> How about flicking the light on and off when I need to read the next step in the book?



You may have a seizure!    :shock: 

Or give yourself a Sabattier effect and kind of glow at the edges.


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok then. Daylight is fine, house lights are a bit of a no-no unless you want funk.

Got it. You're so helpful. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh, whilst I'm upping the post count. What sort of quality should I expect? Good enough to scan into the computer to show you guys or perhaps play with? Or just about ok enough the check if I want the negative printed?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 12, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> ----Or give yourself a *Sabattier effect* and kind of glow at the edges.



That one you dont hear about too often, not even in this place with all the dark room geeks


----------

